# Two Fancy Guppies?



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Is it ok to have two male Fancy Gupies, and no females? I was told by an employee of a petstore that its ok to keep more then one male guppie together so long as you only have males.. 

If I wanted to keep Fancy Guppies, how many could I keep, and would I Need a female?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

An all bachelor tank is fine, but if you have females, have at least 2 for every male.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Does that apply to other livebearers, such as swordtails and platys?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes generally speaking that is true.


----------

